# blender method for moss?



## Trey Lanier (17 Apr 2015)

HI all, first time on this forum and though i would give it a try=) I have a 60gallon high tech tank that i will be setting up in two week and wanted to know if anyone has any information on this method? I was told to use a scoop of greek yogurt then some water and then some moss but never got any details on how much of each and what not, and how fine to blend the moss. I would like to be able to fill the tank up a week after putting the moss on the driftwood, but idk if this will be to soon to fill it or if it will be fine? 
Thanks =).


----------



## Trey Lanier (17 Apr 2015)

Here is a picture of the scape 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Apr 2015)

perhaps this will help
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/georges-tmc-signature.25103/page-12#post-263366
you might want to read the page before too


----------



## stu_ (17 Apr 2015)

Hi,welcome to the forum.
Info starts on page 11 of George's journal
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/georges-tmc-signature.25103/page-11
There's a recipe at post #236

Edit:beaten to it


----------



## EnderUK (17 Apr 2015)

I hope you have a nice ventilated area  best of luck.


----------



## Trey Lanier (17 Apr 2015)

EnderUK said:


> I hope you have a nice ventilated area  best of luck.


whats that supposed to mean lol! Yea i know i have heard it reeks lol... 
Still wondring though, how long should it take to grab onto the wood? I have a max of two weeks roughly from wednesday of next week to the following friday so actually only a little over one week!


----------



## ADA (18 Apr 2015)

Tbh you don't need the yoghurt, I done mine with just RO water and painted it on, misted it twice a day and put a heat mat underneath, after 3-4 weeks I flooded it thinking it had all died and vanished, now after being flooded a month I have Fissidens and Mini Pelia growing everywhere.


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

yea i have heard mixed results with using the yogurt and not using it. Im really now just wondering how long i have to wait to flood the tank since my plants will be in on the 1st of May


----------



## ADA (18 Apr 2015)

In that case I'd just tie it to the hardscape lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2015)

Hi Trey Lanier, Welcome to UKAPS  Love the DW  Hope all go's well


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

ADA said:


> In that case I'd just tie it to the hardscape lol


Do you think two weeks would be enough? I might put a small peace of driftwood in the tank and put some of the moss on it as well and then on the one week mark try and sink it and see what happens  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADA (18 Apr 2015)

Two weeks ain't enough time mate


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

Damn =/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Apr 2015)

just jam lumps into the cracks and crevices on the wood it should stay put quite nicely. you can flood the tank straight away then


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2015)

Another Thought you could drill some small holes in the DW and push the moss into them  Tom barr does this I think ??


----------



## alto (18 Apr 2015)

Saw an Amano video where he chopped & chopped  & smeared & flooded same day BUT low flow compared to most recommendations here, in some other interview he suggested waiting a week before flooding to give the moss time to attach - note in both photo series it looked as if there was almost no moss/green hue to the rocks/wood but it appeared as tank grew in.
(both rocks & wood had "texture" to hold the moss fragments)
So if you have 2 weeks, give it a go! but only add a teaspoon of yoghurt to a cup of blended moss, also look for yoghurt that is only milk & bacteria & none of the texturizing agents (& no added sugars or flavours of course)

Just looked back at your wood - it has great texture


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

Yea my plan was to use the paint brush and just smear it in the crevices that run down the root system and also that run up the main stump. I might actually just use a razor blade and mix the mosses together Chopin them up semi fine then mix with yogurt and then push then in the crevices. Seeing that my crevices are pretty deep and that the wood is more so soft then hard (it red cedar but it's 50years old from a spring long long time ago!) so it does have a good about of texture. Idk I think what I'll do it use half of each moss since I'm ordering a good amount and then put the other half in my holding tank since mosses will live in the low tech tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

The reason for the rush is that I wasn't planning on doing this method until I found out about it one week ago which was after I had ordered all my plants! But I have a very good thing that I can say!!!!!! They are almost all tissue filter cups! I can't quite remember the name of the other plants but since I have an emersed setup one of the plants is Anubias man petite so I can easily throw that in it and it will do fine, and for the other two that aren't tissue culture I will tell you guys what they are when I get home! Here is my emersed setup. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

It's 95% humidity and 90* F lights are on 14hours a day and I get about 80stems  from the ludwigia each week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trey Lanier (18 Apr 2015)

well yesterday i took some fissidens fontanus and blended it up and put it on to a rock outside, and today i wet out to check on it and they are all attached to the rock! Idk how they could attach so fast but they are. Im going to test it on a peace of wood right now and see what my results are.


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Apr 2015)

fissidens attaches really quickly 1-2 weeks but other mosses take longer


----------



## Trey Lanier (19 Apr 2015)

alright glad to know! Im jsut going to go for it and if it doesnt work then i guess lesson learned lol! Hey whats life if your not on the edge lol


----------



## mr. luke (19 Apr 2015)

Another way to 'attatch' it is to chop it up small and alow it to completely dry out, like bone dry. Most mosses will bounce back from this sort of treatment. Within hours it should be good as new


----------



## Trey Lanier (19 Apr 2015)

How would allowing it to become bone dry allow it to attach?  I know most mosses will go into a dormant stage when it gets dry so that's cool to know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trey Lanier (21 Apr 2015)

Has anyone ever tried putting a small amount of the baby diaper crystals that absorb water into the mixture before blending the moss?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulandPauleen (11 Sep 2018)

Hi Trey your emersed setup looks very good indeed. I was thinking of starting my nano tank as emersed then flooding at a later date. I'm a bit worried because I have no heat mat and my scape is a very steep incline. Would emersed culture work and what plants lend themselves to emersed culture??


----------

